# B13 door hinges



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

a number of years ago when i was autocrossing(without the cage) the torque on the the body was so great that with race tires my inside rear wheel would lift approx. a foot. and now my drivers door hinges got sloppy to the point that i could lift the door approx. an inch. i replaced them last year and now they do the same thing. do you think i tweeked the body to the point that they will always do that every time i replace them. to tell you how bad the body would tweek at the begining of the 1st season car was strait at the end it had ripples on the top of the quarter panal next to the trunk lid and on the roof above the doors. just a question though.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Sounds like you bent the frame a bit, but that shouldn't affect the hinges again and again. Maybe it just seems that the hinges are sagging because the doorframe is bent.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Were you to check SE-R.NET, you would find that a sagging driver's door hinge is a trademark B13 pecadillo. Mine has it. Got a new one sitting in the garage (it's been there two years, sigh).

Don't recall anyone connecting that to autocross stress. I did autocross and the hinge sagged. I know of at least one SE-R with a replaced hinge that never autocrossed


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

> "Were you to check SE-R.NET"


then how will i ever keep you guys busy. thanks though. i guess at this point i will just have to deal with it then


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

> then how will i ever keep you guys busy.


Oh, I keep quite busy being The Bitter Old Man.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

at least "I" refrained from saying "old"


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *Oh, I keep quite busy being The Bitter Old Man. *


I always thought you sounded like a bitter old man, heheh


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I thought those little brass (?) bushings was the cure for the sags, instead of replacing the entire hinge. We used to just replace those bushings at the dealer.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

> I thought those little brass (?) bushings was the cure for the sags, instead of replacing the entire hinge. We used to just replace those bushings at the dealer.


how hard are they to replace?[


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

You just knock out the inserts with a hammer and puch. The hardest part is holding the door up with 1 hand and working with the other. If the door slips it can (obviously) do damage real quick.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

thanks


----------

